# until/till



## Encolpius

Hello, I've realized I'm confused about how to translate untill/till into Hungarian correctly. I've learnt until/till is followed by positive statement while unless by negative one. 

1) Let's wait until the rain stops. 

That's easy: Várjunk, míg eláll az eső. 
Várjunk, míg nem áll el az eső. (wrong??)

2) Wait here until I call you. 

Várj itt, amíg *nem *foglak hívni. (I think it is correct)
Várj itt, amíg hívni foglak. (sounds strange)
Várj itt, amíg nem hívlak.  

So my simple question is: what tense is required in Hungarian after until/till? I am really confused. Thanks.


----------



## Zsanna

You can use affirmative or negative in Hungarian after the until.

Let's wait until the rain stops.
a) Várjunk, míg eláll az eső!
b) Várjunk, míg el nem áll az eső!

Wait here until I call you.
a) Várj itt, amíg *nem *foglak hívni. (I think it just complicates things to introduce "foglak" because without it, it's OK -> see c))
I'd avoid it, it doesn't sound right - even though I can imagine that there are people who say it.

b) Várj itt, amíg hívlak/hívni foglak! Again, better without the "foglak" but even with it it is less strange than the one above. 
It certainly sounds better like this: Várj itt, majd hívlak.

c) Várj itt, amíg nem hívlak!

I would think that *unless* (_hacsak nem_...) is another kettle of fish.


----------

